# Manufakturwerk straps



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

On Instagram I recently came across the relatively new brand MANUFAKTURWERK which is based in Hamburg/Germany. MANUFAKTURWERK sells watches (Benzinger, Fischer & Cie., Sternglas), straps and accessories.

A bit of background

MANUFAKTURWERK is runned by two guys, Axel Kmonizek and Prof. Dr. Ebbo Tücking. Axel is well known amongst German watch enthusiasts. In 2011 he started Fischer & Cie, a watch manufacture.











With the idea to offer made-to-measure watches instead of mass-produced watches Axel‘s hobby became his main job.

With the MANUFAKTURWERK, Axel is once again following his passion. His guiding priciple is to introduce us to products of which he is enthusiastic himself.

Next to Acel there’s Prof. Dr. Ebbo Tücking, a professor of economics and entrepreneur, he is at home in practice. As an entrepreneur he works in the field of bespoke clothing and tailoring with over 100 employees. Ebbo brings this competence to MANUFAKTURWERK.

Straps

Looking into Instagram, Facebook and their website I learned that they sell RIOS 1931 straps and
MANUFAKTURWERK hand-sewn vintage leather straps.










Those MANUFAKTURWERK straps are crafted by master craftsmen from horse leather, which is produced by a top German tannery in a sustainable process. The substances used for the tanning process are obtained from the leaves of the olive tree. All extracts for tanning are 100% natural.



















Finally I ordered the Manufakturwerk „Uhlenhorst“ (22/20) with a lenght of 115/75, color: Sand, and a stone grey Rios 1931 Ohio (22/22) to complement some of my watches for the autumn season“.
I tried both straps on a couple of watches and ended up with two combinations.

Rios 1931 and Damasko DA 343
MANUFAKTURWERK and Davosa North Pole Limited Edition.



















The quality of both straps is amazing, the MANUFAKTURWERK is absolutely gorgeous. From the very beginning the top leather felt very soft. No stiffness at all, very smooth, it immediately fitted my wrist.
As the pictures prove, both straps did match with any of my watches I've tried them on.























































I can highly recommend those MANUFAKTURWERK straps, they aren’t cheap (the „Uhlenhorst“ was € 89) but worth the money. Next buy will be a black 20mm “Uhlenhorst“ or „Hoheluft“ for my Stowa Flieger Klassik.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice.

The strap you put on your Damasko looks absolutely perfect for that watch. 

Good looking straps, all of them.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nokie said:


> Very nice.
> 
> The strap you put on your Damasko looks absolutely perfect for that watch.
> 
> Good looking straps, all of them.


Yeah, I think it is a good mach for the fall period 😉


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

StufflerMike said:


> Yeah, I think it is a good mach for the fall period 😉
> 
> View attachment 16185275


Looks better than the original!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mediocre said:


> Looks better than the original!


Thanks!

Out of the straps I had on the DA 343 within the last two years this looks indeed better than the OEM.

RIOS 1931 Canvas










Fluco single pass leather










Watchbandit Premium Perlon










Damasko OEM Nato


----------



## freshdk (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi Mike,

How is the Uhlenhorst after a few months? Maybe a compare to the Damasko vintage strap if you have tried that one?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

freshdk said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> How is the Uhlenhorst after a few months? Maybe a compare to the Damasko vintage strap if you have tried that one?


Well, imho the quality of the Uhlenhorst is better than the Damasko Vintage. Even the Pebro on my Damasko DA 20 looks and feels better.










The Uhlenhorst is also better, softer feel on the surface. Wearing comfort is comparable. Matched the Uhlenhorst with my DC66 for a couple of days, a good looking combo I must say. If you don‘t want to cash out € 89 the Pebro Vintage leather sand might be an option to check out. Sells for +/- €40.


----------



## freshdk (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks for the reply! Would you reckon the Uhlenhorst is worth the extra €€ compared to Pebro? Which one is thicker?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

freshdk said:


> Thanks for the reply! Would you reckon the Uhlenhorst is worth the extra €€ compared to Pebro? Which one is thicker?


The Uhlenhorst is a tad thicker. The Pebro is more a „lightweight“. So, yes I think the Uhlenhorst is worth the premium, especially if compared to the Damasko Vintage strap.


----------



## freshdk (Dec 8, 2021)

I pulled the trigger on the Uhlenhorst in black to dress up my black black bay! Will post some pictures and feedback once it arrives!


----------



## freshdk (Dec 8, 2021)

Not the best experience with the black Uhlenhorst 22/20 from me. Already after a few days of use the tip of the strap started to delaminate around the stitching, so I ended up sending it back. Top class customer service, but cannot vouch the the quality of the product. I will try out some Rios1931 strap instead!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

freshdk said:


> Not the best experience with the black Uhlenhorst 22/20 from me. Already after a few days of use the tip of the strap started to delaminate around the stitching, so I ended up sending it back. Top class customer service, but cannot vouch the the quality of the product. I will try out some Rios1931 strap instead!


Sorry to hear this and sorry for talking you into the Uhlenhorst. Mine is still in perfect condition. No issues.


----------



## freshdk (Dec 8, 2021)

StufflerMike said:


> Sorry to hear this and sorry for talking you into the Uhlenhorst. Mine is still in perfect condition. No issues.


No worries. From the pictures yours look very good and I’m sure the one I got does not represent the general quality of the brand.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Manufakturwerk “Uhlenhorst“ is now paired with the Damasko DC 66.


----------

